# If only he had taken photos



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

One of my plumbers responded to a drain clearing request and found himself at a very large house owned by your average notoriously cheap nationality. Of course no way in hell they were going to pay our price so on to the next job. Later that day we received a panicked phone from the same home owner requesting that we return. 

It appears a handyman pulled a cleanout plug and flooded the fully finished basement. Now we get our price as well as the customer gets an expensive lesson. Very disappointing that my plumber didn't take photos.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> One of my plumbers responded to a drain clearing request and found himself at a very large house owned by your average notoriously cheap nationality. Of course no way in hell they were going to pay our price so on to the next job. Later that day we received a panicked phone from the same home owner requesting that we return.
> 
> It appears a handyman pulled a cleanout plug and flooded the fully finished basement. Now we get our price as well as the customer gets an expensive lesson. Very disappointing that my plumber didn't take photos.


That makes me happy! Thank you


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I know that I'm totally wrong and need to change, but I wouldn't of went back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lolz, I would have gone back just to see it and I definitely would have taken photos. I might have also helped clean up a bit but I'm a softie.

If by nationality you mean rich and entitled they come in all shades and cultures.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nationality/culture. There are some that aren't usually an ideal customer. 

Entitled is a incorrectly used word these days. (Here we go.....) And in the context that it is trying to be being used these days the users are usually wrong anyway.


----------



## kwikplumbing (May 31, 2016)

LOL !! you should have taken pictures of that ...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I know that I'm totally wrong and need to change, but I wouldn't of went back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So they call again. They're backed up again. They wouldn't pay for a camera inspection so no warranty. However we will clear the line again, no charge but you now pay full price for camera. 
One quick drain clear then 1 camera inspection and now we have a 25' belly in the yard 8' deep. :bangin::bangin:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> So they call again. They're backed up again. They wouldn't pay for a camera inspection so no warranty. However we will clear the line again, no charge but you now pay full price for camera.
> One quick drain clear then 1 camera inspection and now we have a 25' belly in the yard 8' deep. :bangin::bangin:


Sooo...they're collecting bids:whistling2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Sooo...they're collecting bids:whistling2:


Don't know. Probably. But they have ours and we've been paid for what we've done so far.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha, this thread is priceless. I've never understood how it is certain cultures have decided that it's a good idea to pay for the cheapest possible person/product every time. Does the concept of "You get what you pay for" not exist in those countries? 

It's like I've told many customers - I am not the cheapest by any means, because there are guys who are gonna come to your house, who will cable your lines for a 12 pack of beer.

But they're also gonna drink it first before they start.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

In some instances (cultures) quality, warranty, insurance, performance, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc means nothing. Only the cheapest price is desired.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tounces said:


> Haha, this thread is priceless. I've never understood how it is certain cultures have decided that it's a good idea to pay for the cheapest possible person/product every time. Does the concept of "You get what you pay for" not exist in those countries?
> 
> It's like I've told many customers - I am not the cheapest by any means, because there are guys who are gonna come to your house, who will cable your lines for a 12 pack of beer.
> 
> But they're also gonna drink it first before they start.



What kind of beer do they have?

As far as pictures, it's tough to pull out your phone to take a picture of some
narley mess while the home owner is there. But if there not around I sometimes do it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

fixitright said:


> What kind of beer do they have?
> 
> As far as pictures, it's tough to pull out your phone to take a picture of some
> narley mess while the home owner is there. But if there not around I sometimes do it.



Tell them you have to because your boss wants a record. Or that you get like 15 calls a week and need it to remember each one because they all blend together.

*or so you know what parts to order.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> In some instances (cultures) quality, warranty, insurance, performance, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc means nothing. Only the cheapest price is desired.


How does that even become a cultural thing though?

Like, a Culture that values cheap garbage over quality? What is that, Wal-Mart Culture?

There has to be some sort of history that explains this....


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

:no: No idea and can't never understand why they even call sometimes. They know it will cost money, what do they expect? Me to show up, pull out my tools, do the work and say ok thank you see you next time. Wait would you like to pay me today or would free work better for you?:laughing:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

A lot of the pictures I take are of the mess in the house. Nasty stuff.

I need to post some of it.


----------

